# Diskpart. Unterschied "Clean All" und "Format"



## [-SONIC-] (23. Juli 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

immer wieder wenn ich Windows neu installieren will, formatiere ich das ganze über "Diskpart" anstatt über den Windows Installer Oberfläche. Ich bin halt da so bisschen pinkelig und will das immer perfekt machen.
Ich geh dann meistens so vor:

Ich lösche in der Oberfläche (Beim Windows Installer,) alle partitionen.
Dann erstelle ich eine neue Partition und dann habe ich ja 2. Eine ist System Reserviert mit 100MB und die andere hat den Rest der HDD drauf.

So dann gehe ich über ALT+F10 ins CMD und mache über "Diskpart" 
-format fs=ntfs 


Nun habe ich jetzt herausgefunden das es auch die Option "clean all" gibt.


> Gibt an, dass alle Sektoren auf dem Datenträger genullt und alle auf dem  Datenträger enthaltenen Daten vollständig gelöscht werden.



Jetzt habe ich hier mal eine Frage. Nehmen wir mal an, man lässt "clean all" laufen. Der löscht ja dann quasi wieder meine 2 partitionen und macht wieder einen "unpartitionierten bereich".
Ist es dann nötig noch "-format fs=ntfs" durchzuführen oder macht der das quasi schon mit dem "clean all" befehl?

Sei es jetzt ob das notwendig ist oder nicht, ich wills einfach nur wissen 

Danke LG


----------



## Malkolm (23. Juli 2015)

Clean all nullt den ganzen Datenträger, dabei gehen natürlich auch alle Partitions- und Formatierungsinformationen verloren.
Danach musst du wieder neue Partitionen anlegen und diese wieder formatieren.


----------



## Brehministrator (23. Juli 2015)

Genau wie Malkolm schrieb: Nach "clean all" gibt es erstmal gar keine Partitionen. Die müsstest du zunächst von Hand wieder anlegen, bevor du irgendwas formatieren kannst. Ich bin mir nicht sicher, wie gut das Windows Setup damit umgehen kann, wenn man während des Setups von Hand an der Partitionierung rumbastelt (nicht über das Dialogfeld im Setup, sondern per Konsole). Es gibt eine gute Chance, dass du dir damit irgendwelche Schwierigkeiten einhandelst.

An deiner Stelle würde ich einfach bei dem Dialogfeld im Windows Setup bleiben, und dort die Partitionen wie gewünscht erstellen/formatieren. Es hat schon einen Grund, dass dieses Dialogfeld dort im Setup ist  Und etwas anderes als diskpart tut das intern auch nicht - nur mit dem Unterschied, dass die Setup-Routine dann mitkriegt, was geschieht, und nicht von irgendwelchen Änderungen überrascht wird.


----------

